# So I start to make knives in my backyard



## Gjackson98 (Jan 12, 2020)

From another thread of my; inspired by many other forum members. I decided to start making knives in my backyard.
Although the goal is to start forging on my own, and make a knife from start to finish; To get my feet wet, I decided to make my first knife “without forge” straight from an old file. 
In posts below I will update my steps and will love to accept feedback and suggestions!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 12, 2020)

The original file. 
To decrease amount of edge I need to work on for my first attempt, I decided to make a petty out of it.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cutting to general shape


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 12, 2020)

I wanted to achieve a decent amount of tapering but I don’t have any knowledge of how to.

So I decided to shaping the knife gradually move from the tip to heel, edge to spine; following a pattern: 
Start grinding 3second from the tip of the edge moving the middle, 2 second from the middle of the edge to the heel, 1 second at the heel of the edge, bring the grinder back in 1 motion to reduce low spots. Repeat 3 time 

Start grinding 3 second from the tip of the center moving to middle, 2 second from the middle of the center to heel, 1 second at the heel of the center, bring back in 1 motion to reduce low spots. Repeat 2 time 

Start grinding 3 second from the tip of the spine moving to middle, 2 second from the middle of the spine to heel, 1 second at the heel of the spine, bring back in 1 motion to reduce low spots. Repeat 1 time 

Smooth blade a few time to reduce low spots then start from the beginning.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 12, 2020)

The result.
I am planning on next flatten the blade on station grinder and start forming some edge on the station grinder


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 13, 2020)

Polishing the blade abit


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 13, 2020)

Made a unique handle for it


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 13, 2020)

Did you do anything to keep the blade cool when grinding?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> Did you do anything to keep the blade cool when grinding?



Yes a bucket of water


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 27, 2020)

Next steps: 

BBQ grill + blow dryer for forging, heat treat & anneal?

Scrap of railroad rail for an anvil?

Bucket of used engine oil for quenching...


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jan 27, 2020)

Handle scales without pins, at least hidden ones (which you might have), have a habit of popping off, since there's nothing to brace/protect the epoxy bond from shear force. I found out the hard way. Cool project! What's the handle wood?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 27, 2020)

Caleb Cox said:


> Handle scales without pins, at least hidden ones (which you might have), have a habit of popping off, since there's nothing to brace/protect the epoxy bond from shear force. I found out the hard way. Cool project! What's the handle wood?



I originally planned to drop in pins, after thought through the design I ended up not using them for better look. I used 30min two side epoxy to hold the blanks together. Hidden pins sounds like a great idea! 
I guess at this point if the handle pops off I will resume with pins.


----------



## mlau (Apr 28, 2020)

Just checking in to see how the progress is going.

I'm interested in starting on this knife making thing.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Apr 29, 2020)

mlau said:


> Just checking in to see how the progress is going.
> 
> I'm interested in starting on this knife making thing.



Mlau,
It's a fun process, you should give it a try!
I actually had to pause all my hobbies due to the virus situation. 
I work in the healthcare industry, had to pull A LOT of overtime to support the doctors in the front line. 

I will resume the activities here soon (hopefully) and I will keep you guy all posted with my results.


----------



## mlau (Apr 29, 2020)

Dude, I hear you.

What do you do?


----------



## Gjackson98 (May 28, 2020)

mlau said:


> Dude, I hear you.
> 
> What do you do?


Sorry for the late reply Mlau, base on the current trend I don't think I will have any free time to touch any of my knives this year lol. 
Regarding what I do, let's say my job is to support imaging supplies for the the healthcare heroes work at the front line.


----------

